# Hearthstone Baffle replacement



## nrmahoney@cox.net (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a Herthstone Craftsbury, 4 yrs old used regularly in the winter ( two Cords per Yr)  I am noticing some wear of the baffle and would like to replace it. I am looking for comprehensive instruction to carry out this work as I don't want to bring it to the dealer. It seems fairly straight forward, I know the top comes off and it should be self explanatory, but there may be small items that the factory guide will explain. Hearthstone must publish a tech guide for this procedure. How can I get my hands on one?


Thanks


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

Hopefully someone will chime in who knows for sure.. But are you sure you have to remove the top? I know on my stove I have to, but not all Hearthstones require it. If you remove your secondary tubes, can it be lifted/tilted out? I don't think I would bother unless it was actually perforated.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2011)

Go here:

http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/assets/files/document_library/3120-390 Craftsbury Ceramic Baffle Instructions.pdf

HTH!


----------



## nrmahoney@cox.net (Jan 10, 2011)

Rats. sounds like what I need, but I get "Page Not Found" from the hearthstone site.


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2011)

Try to copy/paste the entire line of text from the "http" to the ".pdf"

I just did it & it works fine...


----------



## nrmahoney@cox.net (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you,

Worked like a charm.

John Mahoney
Cranston RI


----------



## vixster (Jan 10, 2011)

> I am noticing some wear of the baffle


How did you notice the wear?  What is a baffle?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 10, 2011)

A baffle is the expression on your face when you don't understand something...the OP is wearing one.


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 10, 2011)

vixster said:
			
		

> > I am noticing some wear of the baffle
> 
> 
> How did you notice the wear?  What is a baffle?



If you look inside your stove.. look up^^  there you will see some pipes with holes in them, those are the "secondaries" just above that is a fiber board (the baffle) that "holds" the heated flame and smoke from the fire up near reburn/secondary tubes. Where it is mixed with preheated air that causes a sort of spontanious combustion of any left over gas and particulates, thus lowering emissions.

Someone with a few more years experience with EPA stoves may step in here if I am wrong, but I don't think a baffle "wears out" but generally gets damaged when loading the stove. I know mine has a couple dings in it. I do believe from watching how hard and how hot the secondaries burn, my guess is the tubes can and do "wear out".


----------



## vixster (Jan 11, 2011)

So, I looked up and see nothing above the tubes, I can see the top of the stove.  There is a slight lip/bevel from tubes heading up, so maybe it's behind that?  Could it be that the shelburne doesn't have a baffle? I'm baffled ;-)


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

vixster said:
			
		

> So, I looked up and see nothing above the tubes, I can see the top of the stove.  There is a slight lip/bevel from tubes heading up, so maybe it's behind that?  Could it be that the shelburne doesn't have a baffle? I'm baffled ;-)



Since the factory instructions to replace the baffle are linked above, I am pretty darn sure it has one.lol

It's just a flat sheet of fiber board of some sort, would in fact look like the top of the stove I guess. You could post a pic of the inside of your stove, maybe yours is missing, I would think the stove would burn like doodoo without it though.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 11, 2011)

My Shelburne certainly has a baffle.  With the door open fully, I can shine a flashlight up toward the secondary burn tubes and see the white baffle above them.  I have to be careful not to disturb the baffle when loading splits, since it has the consistency of a potato chip and can be easily cracked or broken.

P.S.  The above link to the factory instructions is for the Craftsbury, not the Shelburne.  I don't know how to access the Shelburne's baffle, since the stove is not here in Richmond and I can't check it out to see if it similar to the Craftsbury.

P.P.S.  I just Googled and found this exploded parts diagram for the Shelburne, which I hadn't seen before.  It appears the Shelburne has two baffles (cleverly named upper and lower ceramic boards), both of which are located above the three secondary burn tubes.  I can't tell from the diagram how to replace the baffles (I'm baffled, so to speak).

http://woodheatstoves.com/images/Hearthstone Shelburne 8370 exp view.pdf


----------



## vixster (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't get it.. I see the tubes, then nothing but the ceiling of the stove.. my tubes are mounted onto metal then I can see over the mount and see the roof.. something certainly sounds different or not right.. Thanks for the exploded parts pdf.. I will go investigate that further.. I definitely don't have what you are seeing with yours.


----------



## vixster (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm even more baffled (;0) because on the explode view , I don't see ceramic.. or soft material.. 31-33 Baffle Support Heatshield, Top, Stainless Steel Throat Baffle, Stainless Steel... it's is all metal in mine..


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 11, 2011)

vixster said:
			
		

> I'm even more baffled (;0) because on the explode view , I don't see ceramic.. or soft material.. 31-33 Baffle Support Heatshield, Top, Stainless Steel Throat Baffle, Stainless Steel... it's is all metal in mine..



In the exploded diagram, item 42 and 43 are baffles. ceramic board, upper and lower.

Perhaps you should take a picture and post it of the inside of your stove, and other Shelburne owners can compare.

Did you buy your stove new? perhaps they were not installed? Or bought used, and they were removed by PO?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, how long have you had the stove and where did you buy it?

P.S.  This thread has been officially hijacked, but the OP shouldn't mind, since it appears that his/her issue has been resolved.


----------



## vixster (Jan 11, 2011)

Bought it new from a dealer... just 2 months ago.  I gave them a ring...The dealer checked one out on the floor.  it's spray painted black. when the stove cools down, i'm going to touch my baffle and see how see feels.. to me look metal.  but I could be wrong.. so glad to have this discussion and put a bit of concern/fear into my psyche.  I'll post back when she's cool enough to touch....  she has been running 24/7 now for the 2 months..
thanks!


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 11, 2011)

For what it's worth, the lower (visible) baffle in mine is white.  Maybe Hearthstone changed suppliers and the baffle material is black (since I doubt that spray paint would hold up under 2 months of 24-7 burning)?


----------



## vixster (Jan 11, 2011)

> For what itâ€™s worth, the lower (visible) baffle in mine is white.  Maybe Hearthstone changed suppliers and the baffle material is black (since I doubt that spray paint would hold up under 2 months of 24-7 burning)?



good point!  Black is the new white... I just stoked the stove, and forgot to touch it.  Next time it's cool enough, I'll use a blunt object to touch it and will report back here. thanks


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 11, 2011)

Careful what you touch it with.  It's very brittle and will gouge or break easily.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, 24 hours later...what'd you find?


----------



## vixster (Jan 13, 2011)

I discovered that my brain is lame and I keep forgetting to check.  I think because I spent so much time shoveling, and less dickering with the wood.  Before next load (hopefully) I shall poke it with a tooth pick!? Thanks for checking in!  I'll post in the next 3 hours...


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Jan 13, 2011)

vixster said:
			
		

> Before next load (hopefully) I shall poke it with a tooth pick!? Thanks for checking in!  I'll post in the next 3 hours...



Apparently not...  :lol:


----------



## vixster (Jan 13, 2011)

> hehe



Well, last night, I poked it and was NOT convince of it's material.  Then I forgot to post. What a surprise.  However, this AM, when It just had overnight coals I was able to touch it with my hands before lighting her up.  I am still NOT sure of its material.  The only reason why I give it thought that its not steel is that when at knuckle it, it doesn't have the "steel" sound.  Much more hollow and less metallic sounding, but there is nothing above it.  But it hard, very hard and durable.  When I tried poking it with toothpick, the toothpick broke.  When I give it a good look, it looks like steel.  I am not sure what else to say.   There is no flaking or white to it. It's smooth in nature.  Next time I will take a picture and post it.  Perhaps tomorrow. Stay tune. and if you have an idea to verify, let me know.  However, the blowout schematic does say ceramic..


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 13, 2011)

There won't be any steel up there, it's cast iron, which would probably give more of a "thud" than steel would.  The baffle on mine has a few gouges in it where I've accidentally touched it with a split when loading the stove (note to self: don't do that again), so you should be able to dent it.  Don't push up hard in the center if you think it's ceramic, though, or you may crack it in half.  

How about trying to scratch it with a sharp needle?  That should easily distinguish between ceramic and cast iron.

P.S.  I just sent a message to another Shelburne owner, asking him to check out this thread and see if he can help you, since my Shelburne is 200 miles away.


----------



## VTHC (Jan 14, 2011)

Here are some pics of the baffle that sits right above the secondary burn tubes. There is a small lip - about 1.5 inches that goes up toward the top of the stove just above the burn tube closest to the door.
You should be able to feel the baffle between the tubes... I've bonked mine a few times with logs and it sort of reminds me of rigid styrofoam or extruded foam insualtion with a skim coat of concrete on the outside (!?). I have taken a couple of little dings out of the material.

Hope this helps!


----------



## vixster (Jan 14, 2011)

> There wonâ€™t be any steel up there, itâ€™s cast iron


I am not sure why I said steel, I meant to say cast iron. Thanks for correcting me ;-).  Tomorrow AM, I will stick a needle or nail to it.  To me it does NOT feel like styrofoam. And mine does NOT look like VTHC's.  I'll try to take a picture tomorrow. Mine is all black.  It's going to be a cold night here, so I just filled the box up with wood. Stay warm


----------



## jhousek1 (Jan 14, 2011)

FYI.....  I have a Hearthstone Morgan select insert and according to my user's manual the warranty on the secondary burn system (baffles) is 5 yrs from date of purchase. My wife actually cracked the board in the second season of operation and my dealer replaced it at N/C.  My understanding of the baffles is that they don't "wear" out. They may discolor or warp if overheated but really they are just pipes with holes that carry air for the secondary burn. Apparantly the "upside" of the secondary system is that is doesn't "wear out" like the catalyst does.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 14, 2011)

VTHC,

Great photos!  Thanks for responding...


firestarter38,

The baffles are the flat, ceramic plates that sit on top of the secondary air supply tubes, but both together comprise the secondary system.  I don't know if the baffles ever wear out (or just get broken over time), but I've read that the secondary tubes can burn through and need replacement (not just the Shelburne, but in general).


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 15, 2011)

vixster?


----------



## vixster (Jan 15, 2011)

So sorry for the delay... I've been busy with work and it's cold!  What a combo.
Here are some pictures.  Note my baffle is all black.  I got frustrated with the pictures because everything looks white or grey. And the heat from the coals made it difficult to say there.  It's quite black up there. Flash made it white.  My pictures aren't as good as VTHC.   I haven't done the nail test yet.  I will this weekend.. PROMISE!  And I didn't see any dings.  But here you go.  Also, I was comparing the cut  on the edge, if that had any implications.. Thanks Vixster


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks as though there is something resting on the tubes.  If so, that would be the baffles.  Can't imagine anyone putting anything else there.  If there were a space between the top of the tubes and the underside of the top casting, that would look different (from what I can see in the photos).


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't worry about the baffle. It is not nearly as fragile as you may think. It's quite heavy and dense not like a chunk of styrofoam, should be a half inch thick. You can poke it with a piece of kindling, thwack is with your finger, or scratch it with a needle. To break it you need to seriously thump it with something. Mine is very white though. If I am burning poorly, it will get black until I get a hot fire again. Since your fire looks hot, I can't imaging why that baffle looks so black. 

I would be happy if the company put out an unbreakable baffle of some sort.


----------



## unhdsm (Jan 16, 2011)

The baffle in my Shelburne was black when I bought it this fall.  I think it was overspray from the stove being painted.  Maybe they started installing the baffle earlier in the build-process.  Either way it is difficult to tell from your pictures for sure but I would say it looks just like mine.  Mine, however does feel like fiberboard and is easy to distinguish.


----------



## vixster (Jan 16, 2011)

Argh... mine does not feel like fiber board.. feels solid like cast iron... will do nail test later..  I know my pictures stink.. BTW there is a large gap between so called baffle and roof of stove... like 1-1.5 inches...


----------



## unhdsm (Jan 16, 2011)

You know, it almost looks like you have a tray that the baffle sits it.  I wonder if you took the top off, would you see the baffle sitting on the other side of that metal?
That is how they should be built in the first place.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 16, 2011)

unhdsm said:
			
		

> You know, it almost looks like you have a tray that the baffle sits it.  I wonder if you took the top off, would you see the baffle sitting on the other side of that metal?
> That is how they should be built in the first place.



You say "should be built", but I'll take mine the way Hearthstone designed it.   Based on my stove and the other postings I've seen, the baffle "normally" sits on top of the tubes, without a 1" - 1 1/2" space between.  Sounds to me as though vixster has a Shelburne without the baffles (particularly probable if his dealer wasn't aware the Shelburne has baffles).


----------



## unhdsm (Jan 16, 2011)

I was mixed up as the thread started out about a craftsbury stove.  
The pictures look like the "metal" plate is right over the burn tubes, but maybe there is a gap between the two where a baffle would sit.  Either way, I now realize we are talking about a Shelburne.  Mine is new so I doubt the design changed.


----------



## vixster (Jan 16, 2011)

according to what I understand, once it's epa rated, it can't be changed.


----------



## VTHC (Jan 18, 2011)

Vixster...
You are fine. Based on the pictures you posted you have a baffle. It is sitting on top of your secondary burn tubes (just like my stove, and Dan's). The reason mine is white (ish) is residue from my overnight burn. I believe initially the baffle was a darker color when i first got the stove last January. The description of the "feel" is based solely on me bumping the baffle with a small round, after i realized the material was not cast iron or steel (like the tubes).

The gap at the very front is the opening for the smoke to get up your chimney, so there should be some space between the baffle (above your secondary tubes) and the top of your stove so smoke can exit the fire box.

Are you getting good secondary burn when you lower the primary air? If so, your stove is running like it should... W/out the baffle i don't think the secondary system would be very effective (no secondary flames).

BTW: Sorry to the OP for the complete hijack of the thread...


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 18, 2011)

vixster,

I may have misunderstood your posts.  If you have something sitting on, or almost on, your burn tubes, with 1" - 1 1/2" above it to the underside of the stove top, that is very likely your baffle.  I somehow got the idea you had 1 - 1 1/2" space between the burn tubes and the underside of the stove top, with nothing sitting on the tubes.  Sorry for any confusion...


----------



## vixster (Jan 18, 2011)

it's definitely between tubes.. I am just not sure of it's material! it's does NOT feel like "light weight" material.


----------



## vixster (Feb 19, 2011)

well, after the stove cooled off for 4 days, I was really able to inspect the baffle.  It very much is a different material.  It already has a bunch of dings in it.  It does feel thick.  I was able to really feel it and move it (lift it).  I certainly have a better understanding now.
Thanks for all your knowledge.


----------



## shawneyboy (Feb 20, 2011)

vixster said:
			
		

> well, after the stove cooled off for 4 days, I was really able to inspect the baffle.  It very much is a different material.  It already has a bunch of dings in it.  It does feel thick.  I was able to really feel it and move it (lift it).  I certainly have a better understanding now.
> Thanks for all your knowledge.



Vixster,

Man I am glad you got this situation taken care of... *Only* took a month !  (j/k)

Shawn


----------



## vixster (Feb 20, 2011)

Shawn, haha , good to get something off my check list!


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 20, 2011)

So are there actually two ceramic boards? (I hesitate to use the word `baffle' around Dan.) Juxtaposed?  Air gapped?  

And can the air tubes be easily removed and cleaned out to help them last longer?  Reminding everyone that the title of this thread was Hearthstone Baffle Replacement--was that replacing baffle w/confusion?  Because I am.  Confused, not confusion.   Comments from some posters have left me with the impression of a delicate ceramic Wasa Brod cracker up there, and others with something stout.  How many Hearthstone folks have actually had to replace their ceremic boards, and how hard was it to do so, and so on.  And thank you.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 20, 2011)

I haven't broken my baffle (there, I said it) yet, but it's probably because I'm so careful putting new splits in.  I have read on this site that they are easily broken, and I'm cheap.  Whether Hearthstone baffles are more fragile than others, I don't know.  I do know: Wasa Brod good!


----------



## schla (Oct 23, 2013)

I am a day late  and a dollar short to this conversation.  I too had problems interpreting hearthstone's web site and information.  even the dealer I deal with had troubles.  to summarize:

the "baffles" apparently are called "ceramic boards" by hearthstone.  for the shelburne they are items 
42 part number 3120-370 Ceramic Board, Lower
43 part number 3120-371 Ceramic Board, Upper

they are relatively light weight and do wear out for some reason or another.  I know I am careful with my 4 year old shelburne stove and yet after the last cleaning I noticed the stove was burning hotter.  I saw the "baffle" was damaged and went to their web site to get another one.  now I need to go back and look more carefully to see which one if not both are damaged and need to be replaced.  its unfortunate that there are two as that means about $150 in repairs.  for all I know the guy I I hired to do the chimney sweep damaged them trying to take the stove apart.  live and learn.

and yes,  they are easily broken.


----------



## RockyMtnHigh (Oct 23, 2013)

Almost all new baffle boards within the last 8 years or so are made of some type of fiberboard. Be careful when you sweep with a Hearthstone. A lot of them had the fiberboard baffles cemented in the back for shipping purposes. They need to be chipped out in the rear end of the stove to be removed comfortably without damage. It's still not fun. I do miss the days when baffles were made out of plate steel or bricks but stoves have become more efficient since they decided the fiber boards work well.

That said, I have  a back up set of baffle boards for my Quad for when I get a little overzealous with the wood loading. MOST companies have tougher fibrous baffles than Quad does.... SBI has AWESOME fiber baffles... rah rah rah. No need to go on. If you have a Shelbourne it has a baffle of some sort. IF it's damaged the best bet is to get the serial number and model number and contact your local dealer. With those two numbers it can be nailed down quite quickly.....


----------



## DanCorcoran (Oct 23, 2013)

I've yet to see a post explaining how to change the baffles in a Shelburne.  If you could remove the secondary tubes and tilt the baffles to lower them out, that would be the easy way.  Removing the cast iron top of the stove and then replacing the seals for reassembly seems like it'd be a lot more work.


----------

